# sudden death?



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

I hope this is the right category.

My 5.5 month old male hedgie Frankenspine suddenly died Saturday. I'm absolutely devastated and all I can do is cry. I have no idea why. I hadn't taken him out since Wednesday night/Thurs morning because one of my ferrets was deathly ill (some sort of virus, bacteria or something. Antibiotics are working. He was vomiting and had diarrhea and dehydration) and I didn't want to risk making him sick too if it was contagious. It was clear he had been eating, drinking and exercising because his food and water were low each day and his wheel was dirty. I'm at a loss. He hadn't shown any signs of illness when I last held him...he did become pretty grumpy toward my boyfriend and click at him, but he always preferred me.

I don't understand. He was so young. He ate blue buffalo wilderness and holistic turkey baby food (seriously picky..wouldn't eat Gerber turkey). He drank bottled water in his water dish. His bedding was paper pellets (used to be fleece, but the bedding seemed to keep things cleaner) and I was a spaz about keeping the apartment at a nice temp. There was nothing unusual in his cage (plastic tote w/ no lid, mini heat pad under it for cold months), no diarrhea, no vomit. He did appear to lose several quills from the very front, but I assumed he was quilling. He didn't seem bothered by me petting from his nose to his forehead and across his spines. He still let me rub his tummy and he pushed his head into kisses.

Does anybody have any idea what it could have been? He never chewed on things or ate weird things (he wasn't exposed to any new food). All I can do is watch videos of him and cry.

We have a 2.5 month old female named Porkchop and she appears to be her usual grumpy self. I thought maybe he had what my ferret had, but there was no vomit or diarrhea, just normal stools, in his cage. My other ferret did not get sick despite being around the sick ferret prior to going to the emergency vet so I'm not sure it is even contagious.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Although any time one passes on is devastating, it is more so with such a young one and for unknown reason.

He may have had something heart related. Although less common at that age, but could have been something genetic or that he was born with.

He also may have choked on kibble. Sadly it does happen sometimes. 

Unless you take him for necropsy, there is no way you will ever know for sure.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, my heart goes out to you. 
The only way to find out for sure is a necropsy.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! That is terrible.  I love the name Frankenspine, and I will have good thoughts for him.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you, guys. I don't know about choking. He was in his large tube, with just his butt slightly curled just enough to cover his tail, and his brow ridge down over his eyes. Idk if he was sleeping and those muscles contract at death or what. Just desperately miss him and don't want the same thing to happen to Porkchop


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mdelu (Aug 14, 2013)

How sad...I'm so sorry...you might talk to your vet and breeder just to see if they might offer any peace...but I agree with Nancy, you likely won't know... Again, so sorry.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I don't know what it could be, but I just wanted to send you hugs.


----------

